# Blue screen of death



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everybody
I get the blue screen of death after loosing my dsl connection :here is what it says
an exception 06 has occured at 0028:0000000b in vxd - - -.This was called from 0028:c001d3b4 in vxd .ndis codt000051330
: I think this is why i keep losing my connection about every 45 minutes Could sombody help me out on this.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Found 2,, I hope one helps

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;283043
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;300021


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi bandit429
Thanks for the links.Ive just downloaded the original drivers from 96 for the nic.Now im waiting to see if it solved it.

thanks


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your welcome,,,,,,Just let us know if it works so the thread can be closed.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi
Yep I think that done it .So you can mark this thread solved


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Good I'm happy it worked for you!


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi

Well I kinda Forgot about This bsod
:06: :0028:0000000b
After that happens Iexplorer wont connect it says cannot fione server but Zonealarm and kazaa continue to d/l and za says its connected


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well thats not a lot to go on,, Can you download the startup list program? If you can,,run it then copy and paste all the generated text back here in a post so we can look at it,, the link is below

Click here


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

ALright here it is 
StartupList report, 3/31/2003, 10:04:33 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA LITE\KAZAALITE.KPP
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINOA386.MOD
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST152\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
KAZAA = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA LITE\KPP.EXE" "C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA LITE\KAZAALITE.KPP" /SYSTRAY
Microsoft Tray = C:\MY SHARED FOLDER\YU GI OH GAME EXE. (WORKS GREAT) MUST SHARE..EXE
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
SSDPSRV = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
CSINJECT.EXE = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
NPROTECT = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
SymTray - Norton SystemWorks = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 30/3/2003, 0:48:38)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\UNINST~1.EXE
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
CCHelper - C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER PRO\CCHELPER.DLL - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton SystemWorks One Button Checkup.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

[MailConfigure Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MAILCFG.DLL
CODEBASE = http://supportservices.msn.com/us/oeconfig/MailCfg.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37708.703587963

[RdxIE Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RDXIE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://207.188.7.150/29b4df709602da330106/netzip/RdxIE601.cab

[DiskHealth2 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\DISKFAU.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL
AUHook: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 6,186 bytes
Report generated in 1.877 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The only thing I see is realplayer,,,You might try turning off the autoupdate feature for norton,,,just for a time and see if thats whats causing the blue screens,,a complete error would be helpful also. 
Try turning off zonealarm too and see if you get complete access to the internet...These Ideas are temporary just to see where the problem lies.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

You problem looks like an improperly uninstalled NewdotNet (New.Net).
Download LSPFix from http://cexx.org/lspfix.htm and run it to remove the new.net stuff from the protocol catalog.

This thing looks like it should be a virus
Microsoft Tray = C:\MY SHARED FOLDER\YU GI OH GAME EXE. (WORKS GREAT) MUST SHARE..EXE

might be this trojan
http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_99575.htm


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi

Yeah That Yugioh was somthing my sister dl and just about the same time i downloaded Zone alarm and it was trying to connect to the internet and act as a server ?A trogan?neither norton or the cleaner picked it up.I had to go into dos and delete it.I will try the Newdot.net fix.THe second error is exactly as stated.:06: :0028:0000000b I also forgot to mention that the first error changes every time Oops.Here is the second one that i decided to copy 
exception oeas occured at 0028:co2263 in vxd---.this was called from 0028:c0226306in vxd .ndis


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

one of the things I noticed with that startup is the cute form of a double extension ..exe (with 2 dots) towards the end. There is a third one earlier in the file name.
At least uncheck it using msconfig.

The ndis stability may improve when the protocol catalog is fixed. I usu. associate that error win 98SE. You have the correct ndis for ME?

This (WINOA386.MOD) running would indicate a DOS window open. Is there a hidden one going - or can you see it as a task?
Are there any network start entries in your autoexec.bat file? (the ME equivalent anyway)


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

How do i check if i have the corrct ndis?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Find the file with explorer in c:\windows\system - right click an choose properties. What's the version number?

Did you run lspfix?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks IMM

I blew that one,,,I turned this up to be a dragonball z game(YU GI OH GAME EXE) But I missed the double exe extension. Thanks for stepping in.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi IMM 
Ndis version 4.90.0.3000
I'm running the lsp-fix now but heres its options for stuff to move
1.rnr20.dll
2.mswsosp.dll
3.msafd.dll
4.rsvpsp.dll
So which One do i remove


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Bandit
If its a dbz game why is it trying to act as a server?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

That's a tough question. I was expecting to see newdotnet.dll on the right hand side when you ran lspfix (btw you need to reboot after removing something with it).

If you want to experiment (msn or real may not like this) - you could remove mswsosp.dll by telling lspfix that you know what you're doing and moving that dll to the right hand side - BUT before you do it - make sure you export the
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters
key using regedit to somewhere safe so that you can restore it if you have to.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi
Ok.Ibacked it up and removed the file.Will restart and post back.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi 
I will Do everything mention and post back 2morrow night to see if it helped


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi
Didnt even have wait that long.Right when i was downloading that linux on a cd it had like 50 mbs left out of 699 mb .
Well i got the same bsod as the very first one. but somthing new on the end.
an exception 06 has occured at 0028:0000000b in vxd - - -.This was called from 0028:c001d3b4 in vxd .ndis +00005b30
I hope that helps


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

HI again
This guy had the same problem
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winme/t1044448526
But unforunalty it never got fixed.It was diagnosed he haid the id10t smytoms because he didnt have xp .


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

HI
I also forgot to mention that right be4 i get disconected that all of the images on webpages fail to show up
I think this is the right code


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I think you better tell me about the hardware. What is the computer make and model. What model of deskdirect is the NIC? What slot is it in, and what does the IRQ list look like?
There were some issues with deskdirects grabbing the wrong MAC as I seem to recall.
Is the cable or adsl new (what is it, and are you pppoe?)?
Your subnet mask looks unusual for the standard case.
You may end up reinstalling the netwreck components of windows after wiping some stuff in the registry here and reinstalling that NIC.
I think that you should stop running kazaa in the interim and get a good virus scan http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ - if you haven't already.
Have you updated the Norton components on that one lately?


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

HI IMM

Mobo Is a wintec.I dont know what model it is since no Programs ,EG sandra Hwinfo Aida, Can identify it.
My nic is a Hp deskjet j2585b and adia says its on bus 0, device 11,function 0 Its a pci.The Dsl is MSN 8 Through Qwest.
Here is my irq List  
IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	HP DeskDirect (J2585B) 10/100VG PCI LAN Adapter	OK
IRQ 5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	ALI 3D Enh Sound PnP (WDM)	OK
IRQ 10	ALI MPU401 Driver (WDM)	OK
IRQ 10	Diamond Viper V330 (Nvidia Riva 128)	OK
IRQ 10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Hardware CineMaster 98 (C 3.0)	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


I'm also gonna attach a screenshot of winipcfg When its working Normal


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi I also Just saw this under msinfo32/Componets/network/protocol It sounds like a windows 95 protocol 
Name	MS.w95.spi.tcp
Connectionless Service	No
Guarantees Delivery	Yes
Guarantees Sequencing	Yes

Name	MS.w95.spi.udp
Connectionless Service	Yes
Guarantees Delivery	No
Guarantees Sequencing	No

Name	MS.w95.spi.rsvptcp
Connectionless Service	No
Guarantees Delivery	Yes
Guarantees Sequencing	Yes

Name	MS.w95.spi.rsvpudp
Connectionless Service	Yes
Guarantees Delivery	No
Guarantees Sequencing	No


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi again
i got this bsod upon bootup
An error has occured blah blah blah
Press control alt delete to restart
And at the bottom was this error code
error: Oe: 01a7: bff7b018:
I restarted didnt have a connection and restarted agian to get it back up


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

You could try the 98 stuff at http://www.hp.com/cposupport/swindexes/hpj2585a104526_swen.html
but I'm still looking for ndis4 or later stuff for ME. I think perhaps the drivers are on the ME cd but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Below is an example of a complete error code that can be researched,,,Its not possible to research just the numbers,,,Is that all that you get when you have a failure??


IEXPLORER caused an Invalid Page Fault in module KERNEL32.DLL at 0167:bff87ede


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bandit429:_
> *Below is an example of a complete error code that can be researched,,,Its not possible to research just the numbers,,,Is that all that you get when you have a failure??
> 
> IEXPLORER caused an Invalid Page Fault in module KERNEL32.DLL at 0167:bff87ede *


Hi Bandit 
Actully that error code hade nothing to do with Iexplore that one was One I got when i started up.
The One the shows up for Iexplore just says:
An error has occcred It may be possible to continue normally

Press any key to continue or
press Clrt +Alt + del any unsaved information will be lost.

Error: Oe: :0028: :0000002 
Then when i hit enter It goes back to the desktop and Iexplore shuts down and when i re-run it says cannot find server?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok,,,,I was looking for a complete error,,with all the words and numbers,,modules or programs listed out letter by letter just like it occurs,,an exact replica. If thats all there is then its the first time for me. I'm sorry if I did'nt understand correctly. Just never seen one like that before.

Below is a link to a website that IMM posted earlier,, He suggested that you get an online virus scan,,disable the antivirus you have running and give this one a try, Click the link below and I will edit this post in a few minutes too add another link to another scan in case you have trouble with this one..let us know.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

http://www.pandasoftware.es/activescan/activescan-com.asp


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

HI Bandit

I ran the Housecall scan and i found that the yugioh thing was the troj Justin a Well the same One that was mentioned earlier and i Used the Hp Config utililty and reset its config.This error was also ocuring on my previous Nic and after a format and reinstalled didnt fix it .Im thinking to just go back to my Usb connection but I want to figure this out because I will be networking all of my computers together I want to get this figured Out.

Thanks again


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

I just go t this one to
exception 06 has occured at 0028:c0226306 in vxd vmm (06) + 00003360 .This was called from 0028:c0226306 in vxd vmm (06) + 00003306


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes I do too,, its a real challenge,, I missed where you posted that the trojan was found, but don't get discouraged. I hav'nt give up, I just did'nt come across anything useful yet. If for some reason you come across anything that suggests a system restore might work,,,,,forget it. It will just restore the trojan as well.

You might try running the system file checker though there willl probably be so many altered files it would be hard to do. And on top of everything else it might not be a system file problem. I will read up on how to do it in ME,,might not post until tomorrow


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Ive got system restore Disabled anyways


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

In this case,,,,""thats a good thing""


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivincarn:_
> *I just go t this one to
> exception 06 has occured at 0028:c0226306 in vxd vmm (06) + 00003360 .This was called from 0028:c0226306 in vxd vmm (06) + 00003306 *


Dont know if you saw this post since we posted at the same time.

Anyways i disabled because i find it useless and space consuming
And i had a mass virus infection But i formatted so there all gone now


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes I did see it,, I had to go to training today for my job and my brain is even more wore out than normal,,If I did happen to come up with somthing I would have to read it,,study it,,make some decision and I'm just not in the shape to do that tonight,, I just need a break for a bit.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you reinstall the nic as IMM suggested?

Everything I found was related to windows 95, no real benefit, the only other thing I can think of that would cause errors like that would be a bad stick of ram,, a bad power supply gennerally causes lockups then the error if there is one comes later.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Actaully ive reinstalled it about ten times already.
This is just another problem:After about clicking 10 links the pages fail to load and restarting iexplore doesnt work so i have to restart.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't do a system file check in ME,,,when you formatted,,did you use a restore disk to do it??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try these two tools,,the first also works in ME I just tryed it,,might be a good idea to do that first,,,see how much information we can get form it,,the second is something I've never tried, but according to the article it sounds like it might be a good tool also,,its in ME too. Give them a shot and let us know.

http://www.computerhope.com/software/drwatson.htm

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=186588

There is also a network information tool you can try,,,go to start,,run and type in msinfo32 and click ok,,,go to tools at the top left,,,then hit network diagnostics. See what if anything is there.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi bandit
The dr. watson didnt pick up anything when it was running and i got the bsod.Ill attach a text file of my fault log as it has somthing linked to my iexplore problem


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There are 3 things that appear to have caused the problem so we will try this one first,, If you can get windows automatic update turned off then do that first,,,,If that does'nt work then turn off kazaa,,,,If that does'nt then try to repair internet explorer.

If there is one of these things you don't understand just let us know and me or someone will give you a step by step. I will be off line soon for a few hours.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have another copy of internet explorer around?? On a windows cd,,earthllink cd or aol cd?


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

I have all of the windows cd cabs and setup apps in my c:\windows\options\install folder.I will try all fo your suggestions.(it's gonna be hard parting from kazaa )


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't mean for you to part with it,,,just turn it off from your startup for a while to see if the problem is eliminated,,do these one at a time till you see which one is causing the problem.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi bandit 
Im running all of the norton utilities to see ifit finds any thing wrong and enabled the norton system montitor and hopefully it detects bsod errors .


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I decided that you should'nt try internet explorer,,I want that saved as a last resort and we will not just turn it off or fix it,,but you will be steps ahead if you have it or can find one of those other cds. Just in case it comes to that.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Im going to switch my nic to a HP deskdirect j2573 and i switched my vid card from a diamond viper v330 with 4mb ram to a nvidia geforce 2 mx 400 with 32 mb and a usb keyboard.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Good luck,,we will be waiting and watching.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Well the new nic didnt work.I got about a hundred bsod's and the new keyboard appears to be broken .I'm just gonna change back to usb if i can find the cord & if that doesnt work i will try to find the dsl cd and format and install 98.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Well it seems to have fixed its self .Maybe its because i completey removed the nic and switched the pci slot and removed the old 3com ISA nic (which wasnt configured).Thanks for all of the help


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Spoke to soon .Now im getting this one.
a error has occured at 0028Idont know if i wrote this dowb right)c6cd98ai in vxd vmm(01) + 00008821 this was called from 0028:c00cf3e4 in vxd vkd (01) + 0000640


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

All I can find is that vxd vkd may be a usb keyboard driver,,thats it.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Might as well close this thread as i dont have dsl service any more .Thanks to all who helped


----------

